# Too hot to fish



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I got up yesterday morning at 0400 with the intention of fishing Kent Narrow. The temp on my deck was already 84*. No way was I going to fish with temp only going higher. Looks like this week is definitely out with temps houvering around 100*. Still debating about fishing The Tank Sat. night.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Ya I hate the heat, I got sunburn from Sunday. What type of fish you going to catch at The Tank?


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

Hi Catman, how's outlook for Mid-Aug tempature-wise at around MD? Is it still possible do some fishing by that time? or hot Summer will last into Aug like we had here in Michigan?

getting my gears ready for the trip. so any pointers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

It will be hot and muggy in August.
Things really get going after Labor Day, and fish can be caught to Christmas some years.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

thx for the heads up. not the answer I am look for... that's going to put some major dent on my "vacation".


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Carlows said:


> Ya I hate the heat, I got sunburn from Sunday. What type of fish you going to catch at The Tank?


Catfish are a given so I'll rig one rod just for them using cut LYs. I've always caught croakers there so I'll rig another rod for them using bloods and fresh shrimp There's always the possibility a catching a few keeper rock so I'll use live spot on a fish finder rig. That how I fish The Tank. Over the yrs I've found that to be successful at The Tank you have to specifically target the fish. otherwise you're just fishing and not catching.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I did my fishing last weekend when the humidity was down;livelined off a bridge near Blackwater Refuge;had one good run a 16" Striper,and enough 8-12" White Perch for a meal or two;all the fish were caught on Grass Shrimp.If higher salinties come in I might catch Flounder and Speckled Trout in the same area.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

what a cut ly? did u mean alewife?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, I think "LYs" is another term for Alewife/Alewives because it sounds so similar. I could be mistaken and/or intoxicated.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yep, LYs" is another term for Alewife/Alewives because it sounds so similar. Just another of the 100 or so abbreviations we use.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Thats what I have used every time this year at the tank and the cat love it. I have been having great luck with shrimp too.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you guys mostly fish the pilings or do you also throw it a ways out? Is one side of the pier necessarily better than the other? Any known hard bottoms or other key structure?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

hopefully this heat wave will break soon !!!! not very comfortable out there right now


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I go all the way to the end and fish the channel for cats and the pilings for corker. There are a few oyster beds and hard bottoms in that area.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cducer said:


> hopefully this heat wave will break soon !!!! not very comfortable out there right now


It sure is hot. I've rescheduled my Tank trip to next Saturday night. Hope it's cooler then.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

Catman, 
Let me know when you are going to the tank, maybe I will meet you out there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Carlows said:


> Catman,
> Let me know when you are going to the tank, maybe I will meet you out there.


I'd love to have your company Carlows. High tide is at 4:11 AM Sunday morning so I'll be getting there around 1:00 AM. I'll be fishing the Talbot County side all the way at the end. I'll PM you after while with my cell #.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Just to be clear ... you're going on Sat/Sun the 30th/31st? It would be cool to meet some of you guys one day ...


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

It can be pretty miserable out there in this kind of weather, Im debating whether to go saturday. Its not the temps that bothers me as much as the knats, flies and mosquitos biting me, that with the combonation of the heat can be frustrating


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Striper_MIKE said:


> Just to be clear ... you're going on Sat/Sun the 30th/31st? It would be cool to meet some of you guys one day ...


Mike I'll be getting there around 1:00 AM Sunday the 31st. Come on down.

Zam, Downy fabric softner sheets takes care of the black flies and Bull Frog skeeter rep. takes care of the rest. Never had a skeeter problem at the end of the pier.


Should be in every tackle box:


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Nick, if ya can hit me up and pick me up on Kent Island I be in, been long time since I hit the Tank...probably the clean up years ago. Daughters at the ocean, and wife works, so no vehicle.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

tosainu1 said:


> what a cut ly? did u mean alewife?


bunker!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

shaggy said:


> Hey Nick, if ya can hit me up and pick me up on Kent Island I be in, been long time since I hit the Tank...probably the clean up years ago. Daughters at the ocean, and wife works, so no vehicle.


Shaggy my old Dead Head friend I'd be happy to pick you up. I remember meeting both you and Jason the same day at The Tank on the Cambridge side. Tons of great memories. I'll PM you later.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Damn the heat! I'm going fishin. 

All nighter at PLO[?] Any tide info? Lost the addy to my usual site.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Damn the heat! I'm going fishin.
> 
> All nighter at PLO[?] Any tide info? Lost the addy to my usual site.


Here you go Pete - Shake & Bake

Day High Tide 
/Low Time 

Sa 23 Low 2:38 AM 
23 High 7:15 AM 
23 Low 1:24 PM 
23 High 8:44 PM 

Su 24 Low 3:50 AM 
24 High 8:07 AM 
24 Low 2:08 PM 
24 High 9:34 PM


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

where/what is the tank? And is it near frederick/urbana?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

NCfisher said:


> where/what is the tank? And is it near frederick/urbana?


Wrong direction my friend. It's loocated on MD's eastern shore just on the other side of Easton. Check out their web site. http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/eastern/choptankpier.asp


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Here you go Pete - Shake & Bake
> 
> Day High Tide
> /Low Time
> ...


Thanks Catman.

I went to the Pax [Benedict] instead. I still used the tides and added about 40 min to them to make up the difference. 

4 small 14-16" blue and channel cats. 

No spot

no croaker. 

I think the hot weather has driven them deep.


----------

